# Masonic Food for Thought.....



## acjohnson53 (Mar 10, 2016)

When we say that we meet "On the Level" we most usually think of our differing stations in life and it is true that Masonry allows us all to meet as equals, whatever our backgrounds. However, the concept of Masonic parity should also apply to our hearts and minds.
     As Masons we should always have our sights set on the highest levels of thought and behavior and in this, too, we should be " On the Level".
     All lives contain drudgery and it is often difficult to remain optimistic in the face of it but there is no doubt that to do so is the mark of a " Good Mason"...


----------

